# beef jerky and tuna



## maxwell (Jul 27, 2007)

I open up 3 cans of tuna and put put black pepper,toasted sesame seeds, fenel seeds and a few drops of teriyaki sauce. I chow it out of the can like an animal. That's one of the ways I try to get protien in my body. Another thing I do is make beef jerky in my dehydrator. I buy several lean roasts, make beef jerky and have it all day long.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 27, 2007)

maxwell said:
			
		

> I open up 3 cans of tuna and put put black pepper,toasted sesame seeds, fenel seeds and a few drops of teriyaki sauce. I chow it out of the can like an animal. That's one of the ways I try to get protien in my body. Another thing I do is make beef jerky in my dehydrator. I buy several lean roasts, make beef jerky and have it all day long.


Both good measures for lean protien!   I love beef jerky that hasn't been too dehydrated.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 24, 2007)

Tyrone said:
			
		

> Both good measures for lean protien!   I love beef jerky that hasn't been too dehydrated.




i like it too but usually real high in sodium.


----------

